# couple of sketchup questions



## LarryS. (27 Jan 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyone help ?!

I'm drawing some rsj's, straight sections and curved, as practice. But i've got a couple of things I want to fix :

The colour of the faces don't match, why is this and how do I fix ?

The corners seem to have 'bumps' in them, which I haven't see before, again how do I fix ?

thanks


Paul


----------



## adidat (27 Jan 2013)

right click on the little marks and select hide, and to change colour select the areas you want to have the same colour and click the right colour on the palette.

adidat


----------



## LarryS. (27 Jan 2013)

adidat":2blwq3wp said:


> right click on the little marks and select hide, and to change colour select the areas you want to have the same colour and click the right colour on the palette.
> 
> adidat



is there a way to select all of the little marks to hide ? (just that there is a lot of them :shock: )

also I did the colour fill, but its giving differing colours for different sides, is there something for colours where they are tied to the axis ?

thanks again


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

Paul
Please send me your SKP file and I'll take a look.
steve at workshopessentials dotcom
S


----------



## katellwood (27 Jan 2013)

In relation to changing colour if you have not put any paint on yet and the faces revert between grey and white. Then just right click on the face you want to change and click reverse face


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

Paul
The blobs are segment endpoints. You have selected an architectural style rather than a woodworking one, which is why they show up. To get rid of them, edit the Style and go to Edge Settings. Untick Endpoints and Extensions.

The different coloured faces are because some are showing as front face and some as back face. Select all the ones that are wrong, then right-click for Reverse Faces.
HTH
Steve


----------



## LarryS. (27 Jan 2013)

Steve Maskery":3sc7rwyl said:


> Paul
> The blobs are segment endpoints. You have selected an architectural style rather than a woodworking one, which is why they show up. To get rid of them, edit the Style and go to Edge Settings. Untick Endpoints and Extensions.
> 
> The different coloured faces are because some are showing as front face and some as back face. Select all the ones that are wrong, then right-click for Reverse Faces.
> ...



hi steve thanks for the help, when i click on edge settings there isn't an option for Endpoints and Extensions ?


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jan 2013)

Have you got the Style window open? The Edit tab is on that and there are tick boxes for both Extensions and Endpoints there.
S


----------



## LarryS. (27 Jan 2013)

Steve Maskery":1r4b8oxu said:


> Have you got the Style window open? The Edit tab is on that and there are tick boxes for both Extensions and Endpoints there.
> S



Eureka ! Brilliant Steve, thanks for that

thanks too to Adidat and Katel =D>


----------

